
Facebook Suing Rankwave for Privacy violations - cfarm
https://www.cnet.com/news/facebook-says-its-suing-south-korean-social-media-analytics-company-rankwave/
======
RandomGuyDTB
> Facebook suing for privacy violations.

Ironic.

~~~
cfarm
Gotta flip that narrative

